# Powerbook G3 pismo, ne démarre plus



## Yakamya (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

On m'a preter un pismo afin que je le repare, mais là je ne trouve vraiment pas le  problème :
lorsque l'on branche l'allimentation, rien ne se passe, aucune led ne s'allume, aucun signe de fonctionnement. Donc j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de l'adaptateur secteur, mais il fonctionne car j'ai essayer de le faire marche avec une autre alim. j'ai ouver le powerbook et je n'ai rien trouver de griller en apparance.:mouais: 
S'agirait -t-il de la pile  ? avez vous une idée ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2007)

débranche la petite batterie interne :







la machine devrait redémarrer, plus tu la rebranche et tu la laisse la machine en charge 48 h sur secteur :rateau:


----------



## Yakamya (21 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ton aide 
Lorsque du dis que la machine devrait redemarrer, tu parle d'un redemarage direct apr&#232;s le debranchage de la pile ? Parce que dans mon cas il ne se produit rien.


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2007)

je parle d'une démarrage après avoir appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage


----------



## Yakamya (21 Janvier 2007)

Oui &#231;a ne fait rien. Je ne comprend vraiment pas. Et le pire c'est que le PC portable d'un ami a fini avec le meme probl&#232;me sauf que quelques led s'allumais.


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2007)

tu a bien d&#233;brancher la batterie interne ?


----------



## Yakamya (18 Février 2007)

Désolé de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles

Oui j'ai bien debranché la batterie de sauvegarde comme indiqué sur ta photo, sans résultats  .
Pourtant (a première vue) la carte mère et les autres composants ont l'air intacts.


----------

